# Please help..



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I always recommend the "Corpse Bride" Wedding Music whenever this request comes up.


----------



## i boo (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

There's always the Haunted Mansion bridal march:

HM Bridal March.mp3

Maybe check out some music from Phantom Manor, too...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Another possibility is 'Brood', a dark take on 'The Wedding March', from Hedstorm; it's the 2nd song in the top row. index

I'd also suggest checking out Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana, if you haven't already; both are great groups, and many of their slow songs would be fitting, too, in my opinion.


----------



## i boo (Aug 2, 2009)

thank you so much for all the suggestions!!


----------

